# Recipes you love (not soup ;) )



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello everyone,

On the prompting in the Soup factory thread, here's a non-soup thread for discussing your loved recipes.

I'll start with one of mine; I've used this quite a lot when I'm feeling anxious but need a good dose of feel-good foods in my body without spending hours in front of the stove.

Paul's Olive-Tuna pasta (2 people)

* 10 firm black olives
* 1 small can of tuna in olive oil (125g)
* 100g of egg fettuchini pasta 
* Parsley 
* Cayenne pepper (you can leave this out, it just adds that little bit more 'kick', it has to be subtle though, not obvious)
* Garlic (1~2 cloves)
* 1/4~1/2 Lemon 
* Parmesan cheese block (to shave)
* Salt, pepper

Now, the trouble with this recipe is that it's really something you have to adjust to taste.

- Boil the pasta according to the destructions
- While waiting for the pasta;
- pit the olives and dice into small pieces 
- place the olives into a small pot
- ADD 1/2 teaspoon of salt, 1 tablespoon of olive oil, grind in some black pepper
- heat the olive/oil/salt mix until it starts simmering and you can smell the olives
- turn the heat down
- Drain the tuna and mix into the olives

- When the pasta is ready;
- Drain pasta, add olive oil to stop it sticking/drying-out
- Pour pasta into the pot with the olive/tuna, mix
- Add cayenne pepper to taste and keep turning pasta/olive/tuna mix
- Squeeze in 1/4 of a lemon, check for taste (please note, it will take about 2~5 minutes for the taste to settle nicely, so don't worry about the lemon being a bit sharp initially)
- Add garlic
- Add parsley
- Crumble, grate or shave parmesan into the mix (only about 20g)

- Serve;

The mix should be slightly salty, oily and with a hint of lemon to clear the palette. I cannot give the exact measurements at this point because I've always done it by 'feel/taste'. So before serving it up, taste test it and add what ever touches are needed. Usually it'll be either more salt or more lemon. Go easy on the parmesan because it can be very quick to clag up your tongue and detract from the refreshing aspect of this meal.

This probably won't go down well with 'heart smart' type diets but I can say it does make you feel really good afterwards in a non-toxic way 

Now, I hope I've not forgotten an ingredient - my wife always chides me for never writing down my creations.

Paul.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds good.  My husband and I like tuna but my son not so much.  Still might have to try it.  I like most anything with cayenne.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Lonestar,

  The tuna doesn't really 'come through' very much in the dish, the whole thing is very much about subtleties   I think it took me about 5 or 6 attempts to refine it to where I liked it most.    Not sure if many other people will like it but we certainly love it as a comfort meal.

  The next recipe I'll put up is a very simple pastie like meal that's horribly cheap to make too... but later, after I've finished doing my electronics work for today.

Paul


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

That sounds delicious! I've saved it to my computer so I can give it a try. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks like tonight I'll be making my cheat's pasties. Too simple, it shouldn't even taste any good.

(for 2 people)
1 large potato
1 carrot
1 sprig of rosemary
1 sprig of parsely
1 tsp garlic
50g peas
2 tsp cornflour
250g of mince
1 small onion (nope, my wrong here, no onion in this one!)
1 tsp soy sauce (flavour choice, it's up to you)
Filo pastry

* fry mince with salt/pepper
* dice potato and carrot to 1/2" ~ 1/4" size and boil till just going soft
* mix mince, vege's, diced up herbs, garlic with a bit of cornflour until mixture goes slightly sticky
* place mixture onto filo sheets and roll up
* 200~220'C oven for 20~25 mins (till brown)

I find the carrot is essential for the right pastie flavouring. You could replace the potato/carrot for parsnip which gives the same sort of flavour but it's a lot more expensive here, so potato/carrot is what we use 

You can add peas as well, some people like that, some don't.

Since the mix is already parcooked it's hard to go wrong with it.

I recommend experimenting with a lot of other flavours 

The biggest single key to success of any of these meals is constantly taste-testing, smelling and imagining what adding a new ingredient will do. The more you do this process the more 'natural' taste profiling becomes for you 

Paul.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note for US folks:  "mince" means ground beef.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Ah, so do you grade the quality of your beef like "Parking" "Ground" "Level 1" "Penthouse"    

Ooookay, very lame jokes from a tired but amused man in Australia today... just found ourselves a kitten (about 3 months old) which seems to have been abandoned/lost - taking care of it now.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Simplest chicken recipe.

serves 4

4 boneless/skinless chicken breast halves
1 lemon (zested & juiced)
Salt/pepper
touch of olive oil

heat 1 Tbsp of olive oil in a pan (unless you have a goood non-stick- then skip the oil)
Cut the chicken into strips width-wise about 1" or 2.5cm
toss chicken, zest & 1/2 of the juice in the pan until chicken is browned & cooked through, add remainder of juice, and salt/pepper to taste.

We have this with rice and there are never leftovers. (actually I have to make a double recipe because, well, 3 teenagers in the house.)


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is one of my Favorite dishes!

Ground Beef Shepherd's Pie


Ingredients

    * 1 tablespoon vegetable oil
    * 1 onion, chopped
    * 1 pound lean ground beef
    * 1 teaspoon dried basil
    * 1 clove garlic, minced
    * 1 cup green beans
    * 1 cup tomatoes, diced
    * 2 potatoes, cooked and mashed
    * 1 egg, beaten
    * 1/2 cup water
    * 1/4 cup shredded Cheddar cheese (optional)


Directions

  1. Preheat oven to 350 degree F (175 degree C). Coat a 2 quart casserole dish with cooking spray.
  2. Heat oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Cook onion in oil for 5 minutes, stirring frequently. Stir in the ground beef and basil, and cook and stir for 5 more minutes. Mix in the garlic, green beans, and tomatoes, and simmer for 5 minutes. Transfer beef mixture to prepared dish.
  3. In a mixing bowl, mix together the mashed potatoes, egg, and water. Spread evenly over meat mixture.
  4. Bake in a preheated oven for 15 to 20 minutes, or until potatoes start to brown on top. Sprinkle with cheese, and continue cooking for 5 minutes.

Enjoy  

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note for UK/Australia/NZ folks:  "ground beef" means "mince"


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

This is one of my favorites:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Curry-Beef-Stir-Fry/Detail.aspx

I tend to tweak it depending on my mood and the ingredients on hand and I make more sauce that the recipe calls for. I almost always add a red pepper and mushrooms.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay, here's my favorite *super easy* mint fudge recipe.

Ingredients:

1 bag of mint chocolate chips
1 container of chocolate frosting

Put frosting and chocolate chips in a microwave safe bowl.  Heat on high for one minute.  Take out and stir.  If it's not melted enough, put back in the microwave for another minute or 30 seconds.  Keep doing that until the mixture is melted together and stirs easily.

Pour mixture into a greased pan and put in the refrigerator.  Cut and serve.

You can try this with other types of frosting and chocolate chips.  I've done peanut butter fudge, which turned out good, but the mint was my favorite.

Vicki


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I just had to post the recipe for my favorite meal. It doesn't really have a name, but it's delicious and uses a little of this and a little of that, which most people already have on hand.

In 1 TB cooking oil, brown 1/2 lb. ground beef, add 1 large parboiled potato, diced, 1 small onion, sliced, 1 carrot, kind of slivered. If you have other veggies, like green peppers or zucchini, put chunks of those in too, peppers sooner, zucchini later in the cooking process because they don't take as long to cook. Season all with salt and pepper. When everything is cooked, add 3 or 4 scrambled eggs with chunks of whatever cheese you have. Add to the ingredients in your pan. Then chow down. Hubby puts ketchup on his, but I like mine plain so I can enjoy the flavors. 

Hmm, maybe we'll have that tonight.

Joyce


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I like this recipe because I toss the roast in a crock pot before I head to work in the morning and finish it up when I get home.  Just in time for dinner.

Mexican Pot Roast

Ingredients:
Pork Roast
1 Large Jar Salsa
1 Can Diced Green Chiles
1 Package Taco Seasoning

Put roast in the crock pot and cook on low during the day. It will be ready when it "shreds" easily.  Once cooked, drain fat and remove bone if necessary any large fatty deposits.  Then dump in remaining ingredients and mix.  Will be the consistency of shredded beef.  Serve when all ingredients are hot.  My husband, when he cooks it, gets much more creative -- adds drained black beans and red kidney beans, green bell peppers, etc.  

I serve over shredded lettuce and topped with shredded cheese and tomatoes.  Have also served with tortillas.  Yumm


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't think I should bump the year-old cookie swap thread for this, so I'll post it here.

sugar death cookies

Ingredients

1/2c. butter
1c. milk
4c. sugar
1 1/2c. peanut butter
4 1/2c "Quick" oatmeal
8 Tbsp. cocoa
2 tsp. vanilla

melt butter milk and sugar in a large saucepan over medium heat. boil for two minutes. remove from heat and quickly add peanut butter, oatmeal, cocoa, and vanilla. stir well, and drop in desired quanitities on wax paper, leave to cool.

very addictive, this will make around 40 cookies. as mentioned, you must add quickly or it won't set right and then you will have a lot of ice cream topping


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Note for UK/Australia/NZ folks: "ground beef" means "mince"


Thank you Ann


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Perfect Pulled Pork*

*Ingredients*

*5 lbs boneless pork butt shoulder
1 1/2 tsp. smoked paprika
2 tsp. black pepper
1 tsp. cayenne pepper
1 tsp. dried thyme
1 tsp. garlic powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1 cup water
soft sandwich buns
bar-b-que sauce*

*Directions

Combine all seasonings in a small bowl and rub evenly over roast. Place meat in a 6 quart slow cooker. Add water. Cover and cook on LOW for 6-8 hours or on HIGH for 4-5 hours or until pork is very tender.

Place pork on large cutting board or platter and let rest for 10-15 minutes. Pull, slice or chop to serve. Serve in buns with barbeque sauce.

Serves 16-20.*


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

This is one of my boyfriend's favorite meals, and one of the few meatless meals I make:

Mushroom Alfredo
2 cups half-and-half
1/4 cup cooking sherry
6 tablespoons butter
1/2 large onion, peeled
1 tablespoon flour
1 cup parmesan-romano cheese mix
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg, freshly grated
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1 pinch salt
1 (16 ounce) carton sliced mushrooms
4 garlic cloves, peeled

1. Melt the butter over medium heat in a large skillet. 
2. While the butter is melting, place the onion and garlic into a food processor (I use a mini chopper) and process until finely minced. 
3. Add to the pan, along with the mushrooms. 
4. Sauté until onion is clear and mushrooms are starting to get soft, then sprinkle the flour over the mixture. 
5. Stir into a paste and cook for 1-2 minutes. 
6. Slowly add the cream, stirring after each addition until smooth. 
7. Stir in the sherry, salt, pepper and nutmeg. 
8. Gradually fold in the cheese and stir until it is melted and incorporated into the sauce. 
9. Serve immediately over hot pasta.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Cheesy, Crispy Baked Chicken

25 flipside crackers, crushed
4 tablespoons butter
6 ounces shredded cheddar cheese
1 garlic clove, crushed
1/4 teaspoon sea salt
1/8 teaspoon cracked black pepper
4 -6 boneless skinless chicken breasts

1. Combine the crackers, cheese, garlic, salt and pepper in a large zip-top bag. 
2. Melt butter and place in a shallow bowl. 
3. Dip each chicken breast in the melted butter, then drop into the bag and shake until completely covered, pressing the mixture against the chicken. 
4. Place in a greased casserole dish. 
5. Repeat with remaining chicken pieces. 
6. Top lightly with remaining crumb mixture. 
7. Drizzle with any remaining butter. 
8. Bake uncovered at 350 for 30 minutes.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

My grandmother, mom and aunts have made this simple, unassuming skillet dish for as long as I can remember. I added the mushrooms, because I love mushrooms in ANYTHING! Not everyone uses the cheese either, but I sure do! They've also passed on a killer recipe for Spam soup, but I doubt many have that particular acquired taste!

Slumgullion

1 lb ground beef
1 (14 1/2 ounce) can diced tomatoes
1 (11 ounce) can mexicorn
1 (4 ounce) can sliced mushrooms, drained
1 cup uncooked elbow macaroni
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 small onion, diced
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 garlic clove, minced

1. In a large saucepan, boil water to cook the macaroni. 
2. Add a dash of salt, then the macaroni to the pot and bring back to a boil. 
3. Cook 7-8 minutes until pasta is done, but still firm. 
4. Drain the macaroni and return to the hot pan. 
5. While the pasta cooks, brown the hamburger with the onion and garlic. 
6. Drain off excess fat. 
7. Add the tomatoes, mushrooms, and corn to the cooked meat mixture. 
8. Add salt and pepper. 
9. Bring to a boil, then turn down heat and simmer for 5 minutes. 
10. Add the beef mixture to the pasta and stir. 
11. Stir in the cheese and serve.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

This is so easy it's almost embarrassing! This dish makes it's own gravy while it cooks. Although it sounds like an odd combination, it is truly delicious! *If you don't want to defrost the roast first, you can still use the same recipe, but cook about 4 1/2 to 5 hours. My grown sons now make this as "their" pot roast recipe!


1 (2 -5 lb) beef roast
1 (1 1/4 ounce) envelope onion soup mix
1 (10 3/4 ounce) can cream of mushroom soup
16 ounces cola
4 potatoes, cut in chunks
2 carrots, cut in chunks

1. Place the roast in a deep covered roasting pan.
2. Sprinkle the soup mix over it, and dump the cream of mushroom soup over that.
3. Pour the cola over all and DO NOT MIX!
4. Add cut-up vegetables.
5. Cover roast and bake, undisturbed, in a 350 degree oven for 3 hours.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Another embarrassingly simple recipe!

Porcupine Meatballs
1 box beef-flavored Rice-A-Roni
1 lb lean hamburger
1 egg
2 1/2 cups hot water

1. Set aside the seasoning packet from the Rice-A-Roni.
2. Combine rice/vermacelli mixture with the hamburger and egg.
3. Shape into walnut-sized meatballs and brown lightly in skillet, using a spoon to turn the meatballs.
4. Drain grease.
5. Mix the contents of the reserved seasoning packet with the 2 1/2 cups water.
6. Pour mixture over meatballs in skillet.
7. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to medium-low and cover.
8. Simmer 25-30 minutes.
9. Serve with noodles or rice.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

This is my son Matthew's favorite dish, which he used to request on his birthday. I love the flavor and it is oh-so-simple! If you like, you can also cut the chicken into strips instead of leaving the breasts whole.

Baked Sweet and Sour Chicken
4 -6 boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 (10 ounce) jar sweet and sour sauce
1 (15 ounce) can pineapple tidbits
1 large bell pepper, chunked (I use a mixture of red and green peppers)
1/2 medium onion, thinly sliced
1 (15 ounce) can chicken broth
1 1/2 cups uncooked rice

1. Place uncooked rice in 9 x 13 glass baking dish.
2. Top with uncooked chicken breasts.
3. Drain juice from pineapple into a bowl. Add the sweet and sour sauce and chicken broth. Mix to lightly to blend.
4. Scatter peppers, onions and pineapple chunks over the chicken.
5. Pour sweet and sour mixture over all.
6. Cover tightly with aluminum foil and bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour. Remove foil in last 15 minutes of cooking.

Okay...I'll quit blowing up the thread now! I simply must get something figured out for dinner!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

What are flipside crackers?


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

lonestar said:


> What are flipside crackers?


They are made by Townhouse...pretzel on one side, cracker on the other. You can use regular Townhouse, Ritz, or Club crackers in lieu of the Flipside crackers.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I love this thread.  I am bumping it so that I can find it tomorrow when I am not so tired and can add my recipe favorite


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Adding Fruit Salad to this impressive list! This is always a favorite at parties and it's ridiculously easy to make.

2 cans chunk pineapple
2 cans tangerine oranges
1 8oz container sour cream
1 1/2 C. flaked coconut
3/4 bag mini marshmallows

Drain juice off pineapple and tangerine oranges. Add all ingredients and mix thoroughly. Chill for a few hours or overnight. 
You can add more or less coconut/sour cream/mini marshmallows depending on preference. 

Enjoy!
Danielle


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Cookie thread??  Ooooh!  

*Whips out meal planner*  Definitely trying some of these, I feel like I'm making the same dinners every week.  Any more filling meat free meals?  (For a change).  Or guaranteed child friendly dishes?


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Adding Fruit Salad to this impressive list! This is always a favorite at parties and it's ridiculously easy to make.
> 
> 2 cans chunk pineapple
> 2 cans tangerine oranges
> ...


That's not just fruit salad, that's Ambrosia! It's a favorite here in the South. I make one similar, but use fruit cocktail instead of pineapple and add chopped pecans.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Adding Fruit Salad to this impressive list! This is always a favorite at parties and it's ridiculously easy to make.
> 
> 2 cans chunk pineapple
> 2 cans tangerine oranges
> ...


I grew up eating this. We called it 5-cup salad.. A few years ago I started adding in some cinnamon and nutmeg to it... Oh boy, really brings out the flavors.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I found this today on Epicurious and cannot wait to try it. am including some of the better comments/reviews because they contain variations.



> Pumpkin Stuffed with Everything Good Epicurious | October 2010
> 
> by Dorie Greenspan
> Around My French Table: More Than 300 Recipes From My Home to Yours
> ...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

One of my favorite "simple" recipes, based on what my mother used to make and tweaked by me (adding the garlic powder and the cheese). It's easy, tasty, and only dirties one pan.

*Sloppy Joes a la NogDog*

1-1/3 pounds ground turkey (any other ground meat is OK if you prefer)
1 bottle Heinz Chili Sauce
1/2 small/medium onion, finely chopped
1/4 Tsp. garlic powder
1/4 Tsp. pepper
4 oz (half package) Sargento Reduced Fat Colby-Jack Cheese
Optional: hot sauce to taste
Favorite sandwich rolls (I use whole wheat hamburger rolls)
Olive oil spray for the frying pan

In a large skillet over medium-high heat, spray on olive oil (or PAM or whatever) and start browning the ground meat. Add the chopped onion and continue browning until there is no more pink left in the meat. Reduce the heat, add the chili sauce plus about 2/3 of the bottle of water (allows you to get all the sauce, too) and add the spices. Simmer until there is only a little water left in the pan, and add the cheese. Stir until the cheese is melted and well mixed, then remove from heat and serve on the hamburger rolls.

This reheats well, including in the microwave.

PS: You can sprinkle some of the leftover cheese on each sandwich if you want, but I find adding much more to the meat mixture starts to make the texture not quite "right" any more.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hippie2MARS said:


> That's not just fruit salad, that's Ambrosia! It's a favorite here in the South. I make one similar, but use fruit cocktail instead of pineapple and add chopped pecans.


I'll have to try it with fruit cocktail sometime. Sounds good!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Hippie2MARS said:


> They are made by Townhouse...pretzel on one side, cracker on the other. You can use regular Townhouse, Ritz, or Club crackers in lieu of the Flipside crackers.


Oh, I _love_ those! Whoever invented them is a genius.

Honey-Teriyaki Meatloaf 
(please note, measurements are not precise, this recipe changes a little every time I make it):

In a bowl combine - 
2 lbs. ground beef
1 large carrot, grated
1/4 green pepper, diced
1/4 onion, diced
1/4 cup Italian seasoned bread crumbs
1 1/2 Tbsp. K.C. Masterpiece Honey Teriyaki Marinade
Pinch each of Rosemary, Thyme and Basil

Spray loaf pan with cooking spray. Shape meatloaf mixture into a loaf and place in pan.

Sauce:

In small bowl, combine -

2 Tbsp. K.C. Masterpiece Honey Teriyaki Marinade
1-2 tsp. Honey mustard
2 Tbsp. Ketchup

Cover meatloaf with sauce.

Bake in 350 degree oven for 1 1/2 hours.

This is a variation on my mom's recipe. I figure the carrot makes it healthier, right?


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I have been making this bread (cake) like crazy lately and everyone loves it! For those that love pumpkin pie you'll love this bread.

*Pumpkin pound cake *

1/2 cup of butter
2/3 cup of brown sugar
1/2 cup of sugar
1 cup canned pumpkin
2eggs
1tsp. vanilla extract (I've used almond extract too & it's great)
1 ½ cups flour
1 ½ tsp. of pumpkin pie spice
1 tsp. of baking powder
1/2tsp.of baking soda

Prep time 15 min cook time: 45 min

Preheat oven at 350 f. Beat butter and sugars together until light and fluffy. Add pumpkin, eggs, and vanilla stir well. In a small bowl stir together all dry ingredients. Add to pumpkin mixture and mix well. Pour into a greased loaf pan and bake for 45 min or until a toothpick inserts into the center and comes out clean. Let cool before slicing. 
Enjoy!!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Note for US folks: "mince" means ground beef.


lol - I'm sitting here thinking what the heck is mince?!?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

kevin63 said:


> *Perfect Pulled Pork*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> ...


OMG, it was like butter! So yummy!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Hippie2MARS said:


> Cheesy, Crispy Baked Chicken
> 
> 25 flipside crackers, crushed
> 4 tablespoons butter
> ...


I think I'm going to try this next. My MIL keeps telling me baking chicken with crackers helps keep the moisture in. I've tried cooking with potato chips, and also with cornflakes, I love trying new recipes!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I love this thread! Can we sticky it?

My work has a website where we all exchange recipes. Here are a few of my suggestions(I'll post a new reply for each, if that's ok):

*Hawaiian Crockpot Chicken*

Prep time: 5 minutes 
Cook time: 360 minutes

Ingredients: 
1 can (12 ounces) Sprite (soda)
1 bottle (18 ounces) Honey BBQ Sauce
5 hand-sized breasts Skinless, Boneless Chicken
1 can (8 ounces), drained Crushed or Cubed Pineapple
1 jar (8 ounces), drained Maraschino Cherries
5 cups Cooked White Rice

1 Place cleaned chicken breast on bottom of crock pot. 
2 Mix together sprite and BBQ sauce; pour over chicken 
3 Add cherries and pineapple 
3 Cook on low for 6 hours. 
4 When it all done the sauce will be thin. Add a little cornstarch to thicken it up 
6 Serve over cooked white rice.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

This isn't mine (it's from a co-worker; she brings it in for every special occasion), but it's my FAVORITE!

*Kahlua Cake*

Prep time: 30 minutes 
Cook time: 45 minutes

Ingredients: 
1 Box Devil's Food Cake Mix 
*Will need water, veg. oil and eggs per instructions on box
4 Boxes Instant Pudding Mix
*I usually grab 2 boxes of chocolate and 2 boxes of white chocolate or vanilla
8 Cups Milk for pudding
1/4 Cup Kahlua
BIG tub Cool Whip
1/2 Pkg. Heath Bar Crunch for topping
Vegetable Oil for Devil's Food Cake
*Per instructions on box
Eggs for Devil's Food Cake
*Per instructions on box

1. Make Devil's Food Cake according to directions on box. It says to grease bottom of pan - I find it's easier to get baked cake out of the pan if I also sprinkle some of the dry cake mix before pouring the batter in.

2. Allow cake to cool, then break it up with a fork

3. Pour 1/4cup Kahlua over the cake and allow to soak in for a few minutes (do not use more than ¼ cup - it will not taste good)

4. Make instant pudding according to directions on box. Make sure to allow it to sit for the whole 5 minutes after whisking.

5. Layer in bowl: cake, pudding, cool whip, repeat.

6. Sprinkle topping - I use Heath Bar Crunch - Choc. Chips also work!

7. Enjoy! Mmmmm&#8230; : )


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

In the belated spirit of Halloween, my kids had a blast making these. They wouldn't eat them because of the cranberries, but had I omitted them in the beginning, I'm sure they would have eaten them all!

*Ooglie Eyeballs*
(from Ocean Spray Recipes)

1 10.25 oz Pouch Fudge Brownie Mix
1 cup Craisins Sweetened Dried Cranberries
2 cups White Chocolate chips or morsels, melted
Tubes of decorative writing gels: green, red, black

Prepare brownies according to package directions. Bake for 2 to 28 minutes in an 8-inch pan, or 18 to 22 minutes in a 9-inch pan, or until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean. Do not overbake! Trim crisp edges from the brownie while warm, eat or discard. Crumble remaining warm brownie into a medium mixing bowl.

Combine sweetened dried cranberries and warm crumbled brownie until a thick dough-like mixture forms. Shape dough into 1-inch balls, pressing firmly. Dip balls into melted chocolate, letting excess drip off. Place on waxed paper-lined baking sheets. Refrigerate 1 hour or until chocolate is firm.

To create eyeball decorations, use red gel to make veins, green gel for center of the eye, and black for the pupil.

Makes 16 servings.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

julieannfelicity said:


> In the belated spirit of Halloween, my kids had a blast making these. They wouldn't eat them because of the cranberries, but had I omitted them in the beginning, I'm sure they would have eaten them all!
> 
> *Ooglie Eyeballs*
> (from Ocean Spray Recipes)
> ...


I have made these, but use marachino cherries instead of cranberries.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I have made these, but use marachino cherries instead of cranberries.


Now that's an idea! They do like cherries. I'll have to try that next time.

BTW - I love the new avatar, BTackitt, very psychedelic!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't have an actual recipe because I don't measure and sometimes I add in extras, but as a general guide, Ritz crackers make an incredible meatloaf!! If I make a large meatloaf (which I usually have to) I crush about 2 sleeves of crackers to mix in with approximately 2 to 2.5 pounds of hamburg. I add about a 1/2 to 1 cup of flavored breadcrumbs too. Sometimes I use one of the meatloaf seasoning packets that you can buy at the grocery store and/or about 1/2 cup ketchup. If you like other spices sprinkle in a little bit of this and a little bit of that, then add two eggs and mix it all together. I add more crackers or breadcrumbs if the consistancy doesn't feel right. I form it into a loaf then put some squiggly ketchup lines across the top. Cover with foil and bake at 375 for 45 minutes. Uncover and cook 15 minutes more. Yummy, yummy, yummy!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Laurie said:


> I don't have an actual recipe because I don't measure and sometimes I add in extras, but as a general guide, Ritz crackers make an incredible meatloaf!! If I make a large meatloaf (which I usually have to) I crush about 2 sleeves of crackers to mix in with approximately 2 to 2.5 pounds of hamburg. I add about a 1/2 to 1 cup of flavored breadcrumbs too. Sometimes I use one of the meatloaf seasoning packets that you can buy at the grocery store and/or about 1/2 cup ketchup. If you like other spices sprinkle in a little bit of this and a little bit of that, then add two eggs and mix it all together. I add more crackers or breadcrumbs if the consistancy doesn't feel right. I form it into a loaf then put some squiggly ketchup lines across the top. Cover with foil and bake at 375 for 45 minutes. Uncover and cook 15 minutes more. Yummy, yummy, yummy!!


Add a few dashes of Worcestershire sauce some time.  Never thought of Ritz crackers for that, but it makes sense when I think about it.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> I'll have to try it with fruit cocktail sometime. Sounds good!


This is the recipe I've been using, adapted from "The White Trash Cookbook". It makes enough for a LARGE gathering (think a "fix n' mix" Tupperware bowl full)

Ambrosia
3 (30 ounce) cans fruit cocktail
3 (11 ounce) cans mandarin oranges
1 (16 ounce) can pineapple tidbits
1 (10 ounce) bag miniature marshmallows
1 (10 ounce) bag coconut
1 1/2 cups pecans
1 (16 ounce) container sour cream

1. Open all the cans of fruit and dump into a large colander over a sink. mixing lightly to combine the fruits. Allow to drain at least half an hour, stirring around periodically to allow maximum drainage. 
2. Meanwhile, chop pecans. 
3. Combine chopped nuts in a large bowl with the coconut and marshmallows. 
4. Add the sour cream and mix lightly. 3Fold in the drained fruit until all is incorporated. 
5. Cover tightly with lid or plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight.

I am an Ambrosia fanatic! And because of this, I created a pie version of it as well....you can't go wrong with pie, right?

Ambrosia Pie
3 refrigerated pie crusts
24 ounces Cool Whip
8 ounces cream cheese
1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
1 1/2 cups shredded coconut
1 cup pecans, chopped
2 cups miniature marshmallows
2 (11 ounce) cans mandarin oranges
2 (15 ounce) cans fruit cocktail
1 (20 ounce) can crushed pineapple

1. Dump all the fruit into a colander and let it drain completely. 
2. Bake pie crusts according to package directions and allow them to cool. 
3. Mix the sweetened condensed milk and the cream cheese with a mixer on medium speed until smooth, at least 2 minutes. 
4. Slowly mix in the Cool Whip until completely incorporated. 
5. Fold in the drained fruit, marshmallows, pecans, and coconut. 
6. Pile filling high into prepared crusts. 
7. Refrigerate at least 4 hours, preferably overnight, before serving.

I've also prepared these pies with prepared shortbread cookie crusts, which is delicious (and super simple) but it makes it just a tad TOO sweet IMHO.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> I think I'm going to try this next. My MIL keeps telling me baking chicken with crackers helps keep the moisture in. I've tried cooking with potato chips, and also with cornflakes, I love trying new recipes!


Please let me know how it turns out! It's always a hit in my house. I love new recipes too, although my boyfriend, aka my guinea pig, may not be as thrilled!


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

One last recipe and I'm going to bed...I swear!

My grandmother made this for me when I stayed at her house, and my mother tells me HER grandmother made it for her too. My kids always looked forward to this treat for breakfast on holidays.

Chocolate Gravy

1/2 cup butter (NOT margarine)
1/4 cup flour
4 tablespoons cocoa
1/2 cup sugar
2 cups milk
1/2 t vanilla extract
1 pinch salt

1. Melt the butter over medium low heat.
2. When melted, add flour and cocoa and stir until slightly thickened.
3. Slowly add milk, stirring constantly.
4. Add vanilla, sugar and the pinch of salt.
5. Continue to stir over medium heat for about 2-3 minutes until thickened.
6. Serve immediately over hot biscuits.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> Here is one of my Favorite dishes!
> 
> Ground Beef Shepherd's Pie


Yes.... <burp>... I will vouch for that! My husband and I gave it a try and it was excellent. However there weren't as many leftovers as I would have liked....


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Oh, I _love_ those! Whoever invented them is a genius.
> 
> Honey-Teriyaki Meatloaf
> (please note, measurements are not precise, this recipe changes a little every time I make it):
> ...


I made this, this past weekend (yesterday actually). Soooooo (extra o's for emphasis!) good!



Hippie2MARS said:


> Please let me know how it turns out! It's always a hit in my house. I love new recipes too, although my boyfriend, aka my guinea pig, may not be as thrilled!


I will definitely! I didn't realize I ran out of chicken breast, but I'll be going grocery shopping this week and will try it. 
BTW, the chocolate gravy sounds so good!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

For you veggie lovers or vegetarian's, here's a recipe for you that I KNOW you will love!

INGREDIENTS 
3 tablespoons butter or margarine
1 large russet potato (1 lb), peeled, cut into 1/2-inch pieces (about 2 1/2 cups)
1 large onion, chopped (about 1 cup)
1 teaspoon dried thyme leaves
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper
¼ cup all-purpose flour
1 can (14 oz) vegetable broth
1 bag (1 lb) frozen broccoli, cauliflower and carrots, thawed, well drained
¼ cup milk
3 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
1 can (8 oz) Pillsbury® refrigerated garlic butter crescent dinner rolls (8 rolls)

DIRECTIONS 
•	1 Heat oven to 375°F. Spray 9- or 10-inch glass deep dish pie plate with cooking spray. In 12-inch nonstick skillet, melt butter over medium-high heat. Add potato, onion, thyme, salt and pepper; cook and stir 10 to 12 minutes until potatoes are lightly browned.
•	2 Sprinkle flour over potato mixture. Cook and stir 1 minute. Stir in broth; heat to boiling. Reduce heat; cover and simmer about 8 minutes, stirring occasionally, until potatoes are almost tender. Remove from heat. Stir in thawed vegetables, milk and cheese. Spoon mixture into pie plate.
•	3 Separate dough into 8 triangles. Starting at short side of each triangle, roll up triangle halfway. Carefully arrange over vegetable mixture with tips toward center; do not overlap. Place pie plate on cookie sheet with sides.
•	4 Bake 20 to 25 minutes or until crust is golden brown.
Quickly and easily thaw the frozen vegetables by placing in a colander and running under warm water.
This pot pie is very versatile. Serve it as a meatless main dish or side dish!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Banana pancakes. 
1 tbsp sugar
1 cup milk
1 cup flour
2 tbsp oil
2 teaspoon baking powder
2 bananas
1 egg

Optional;
Handful of almonds 
Dash of cinnamon. 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

All the while listening to Jack Johnson's (north shore hottie) "Banana Pancakes"


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Flour-less peanut butter cookies 

1 cup pb 
1 egg
1/2 cup sugar (original recipe asked for one cup but I preferred 1/2 cup)

Bake at 350


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

By the way those are off the top of my head. Baking times. I just watch them. Sorry


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

V-A  Those are our favorite PB cookies! We've been making them for years.. time @350 is 10-12 minutes.. 
I even did a 4 minute speech on them this year for a speech class. Over the next couple of weeks About 1/2 the class found me at some point to tell me how amazing the cookies were and that they had made them, taught their parents/boyfriends/siblings how to make them. So it was a effective speech.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Some great recipes here! Here's one of my fav dinner dishes.

*Chicken Supreme*

Two cups boneless, skinless chicken breast, boiled and shredded.
Cooked white rice (make as much as you need depending on how many guests you have. I make a whole pan of it when I do this recipe)
2 cans cream of celery soup, condensed
Generous handful or two of grated cheddar cheese (don't use too much, or the sauce will be too thick)

1. Cook the chicken, shred (I like to boil it for this recipe, but you can grill it if you want to)
2. Make the white rice
3. In separate sauce pan, add the cans of cream of celery plus two cans of water. Heat on low-medium and stir to mix. Once the soup has cooked down for 15 mins or so and achieves a smoother consistency, add a couple handfuls of grated cheddar cheese and stir until melted/mixed.

To serve:
Make a bottom layer of rice on a plate. Add however many pieces of chicken to the top. Spoon cheddar sauce over both.

Alternative: Sometimes I add the chicken into the cheese sauce and just scoop it all over a bed of rice. It's really versatile and how you like it best.

Also: Have trouble making good white rice? I use a big skillet with a lid. Once the timer goes off, don't take the lid off the skillet (or pot) for 10 minutes. Just let it sit. The rice usually comes out much fluffier. This is also the secret to great spanish rice.

Enjoy! 

Danielle


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

*Zesty Asparagus*

~brown garlic and pine nuts in butter
~drizzle over roasted asparagus
~garnish with paprika

...quick and classy


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote from: Hippie2MARS on October 29, 2010, 10:45:21 AM


> Cheesy, Crispy Baked Chicken
> 
> 25 flipside crackers, crushed
> 4 tablespoons butter
> ...


I have to say, this was a show-stopper in my house! The kids ate it up and wanted seconds *and* thirds! You are missing out if you haven't tried this, and I'm not just saying that. Thank you Hippie!


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

We have tons of strawberries right now. Here is the recipe for my favorite homemade shortcake.

Shortcake
2 cups of flour
½ cup sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
½ tea spoon salt
½ cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, cold, and cut into pieces
1 large egg
¼ cup milk
5 tablespoon of cream or half & half—plus 1 tablespoon for brushing the shortcakes.
1 tablespoon of Raw sugar (for sprinkling over the top)


Preheat oven to: 375 degrees
In medium bowl sift flour,  ½ cup of sugar, baking powder, and salt. Stir with a fork to blend. Cut butter into the dry ingredients until butter is about the size of peas. If the butter seems to be getting warm, pop the entire bowl into the frig for a few minutes.
In a small bowl, lightly beat eggs; stir in milk and 5 tablespoons of cream.  Add to flour mixture. Use your fingers to incorporate wet ingredients into dry. The dough will be very sticky. Once the dry ingredients are evenly moistened, turned dough out onto lightly floured surface. Gently pat into 7 inch square about ¾” thick. I use a drinking glass to cut the shortcakes. Transfer rounds to an ungreased baking sheet, spacing the about 2” apart. 
Brush tops with reserved cream and sprinkle with raw sugar. Bake for about 14-18  minutes. Let cool for 10 minutes before serving.

Enjoy!


----------

